# POTD



## stevwil (Mar 3, 2021)

Leveled a LaBlond Regal Servo Shift 15X54 Lathe. What fun.... Next is to see why the Servo Shift does not work. Anyone have issue with these?


----------



## benmychree (Mar 3, 2021)

THE SERVO SHIFT IS QUITE WELL KNOWN FOR SHIFTING PROBLEMS; I WAS TOLD THIS BACK IN THE 1960S.


----------

